

Ask HN: Request for help (designer co-founder needed) - maxdemarzi

Hello,<p>We need help. Linked-In has a gap in how it handles recommendations. Sites like http://onething.com, http://talentag.com and http://endor.se have picked up on this and have already launched. We have been working on our own version of this here and there for a few months, but we need help. We are both developers, and for this to really work the interface has to be right.<p>If you’re a designer with some spare time and want to work on a startup (you can work from anywhere, part time is fine, as we both have a full time job), shoot me an email at maxdemarzi AT gmail DOT com and we can go from there.<p>Our not yet finished prototype is at http://dev.getvouched.com . It’s not much, but we’re just making the point that we’re not an “idea guys” looking to get someone else to do all the work.<p>If you don’t like the idea of working on something someone else has already done… remember it’s not about the idea, it’s about the execution. The sites above are making what we believe are mistakes in their approach to this problem that we have figured out.<p>Thanks, 
Max and Alex
======
MrDunham
I know of quite a few designers in the valley. If anyone is looking for some
my contact info is under my user name.

@Maxdemarzi, I'd be happy to connect you. In a bout of irony, I can't really
vouch for them since I haven't used them, so it's up to you to screen.

------
sandipagr
Check this out! <http://elegant.ly/>

~~~
maxdemarzi
Thanks, I had not seen that. Interesting concept.

~~~
sandipagr
yeah a friend told me about it today

------
sdrinf
A viable alternative is to check out professional designer services;
themeforest, and 99designs spring to my mind. You can substitute potentially
giving away a portion of equity with smart usage of available capital.

------
sandipagr
finding designers is so hard...too many programmers too few designers

(I am developer myself and having hard time finding designers. Maybe it has to
do something with my circle.)

~~~
sushi
Somehow I couldn't find programmers. I'm a designer and I had to learn
linux/python/django etc. just so I could build my ideas.

~~~
pdelgallego
It is difficult is to find a partner, no matter the role. I am a developer and
I had a hard time finding a business person.

~~~
sdrinf
Everyone, who's any good, is already buried with lucrative contract offers, or
building a startup of his own.

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to push your vision into a
level of reality , at which these kind of people would give up dreams of their
own to join forces with you.

Supply&demand at work.

